# How do i get my horse to hold his head UP?



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

Lazycob said:


> My horse does not hold his up, even when he is trotting or cantering he will always have his head in the middle.
> It becomes really difficult to do dressage or even attempt it as he carries his head low. i could shorten my reins ALOT he wouldn't care.
> He is a cob , i've seen so many cobs carrying their heads high which is what i want him to do, am i doing something wrong.
> 
> Any helpful tips or advice?


You haven't given much to go on BUT with what I take from your question, I'm wondering why you want his head up? Could we have a photo that shows what you mean, even if it's just a horse on google with his head in the same position


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

We definitely need a picture, and a video would be better, of you riding this horse. Some horses are bred to carry their heads lower too.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Welsh cobs and their crosses tend to have higher head carriages but the typical UK cob type doesn't and doesn't need too for dressage. Focus on getting good action from behind, level of responsiveness and working on a nice contact before you worry too much about his neck carriage


----------



## Textan49 (Feb 13, 2015)

jaydee said:


> Welsh cobs and their crosses tend to have higher head carriages but the typical UK cob type doesn't and doesn't need too for dressage. Focus on getting good action from behind, level of responsiveness and working on a nice contact before you worry too much about his neck carriage



Without seeing a pick or a video, it is difficult to know how low his head is. If he is using (or learning to use) his back and hind end correctly, head and neck carriage should follow naturally.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Agreed with the above.

Sometimes horses are just lower or more level than other horses. Without seeing how yours goes or how he is built, it's hard to say.

Sometimes the compression of energy helps - What do I mean by that, I mean if you are aiming for true collection, you are gathering a horse up into a ball of energy and drive, with the drive coming from the hindquarters. With that, it will push the horses front end to lift, and back to lift, which can occasionally cause a higher head placement - But that's a body issue, not a head issue, and it still comes only from true collection and not from worrying about the head - Plus, if the horse is still not built to do that, forcing it will cause a false frame.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Is he not using his hind end? How old is he? Breed?
Have you tried using a lunge line?


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

It's generally partly because of conformation and they aren't working from their hind quarters. My TB does this and it is awful. Left to his preference he will trip and fall on his face. At a canter. Or any other gait, for that matter.

In a case like this, it takes a lot of forward encouragement from my seat and legs. It is a work out. I also have to use more contact on him than I do any of the other horses I ride. Not to hold his head up, and definitely not to hold him back even though I am applying a lot of forward cues. He just needs to be collected more than a better built horse. He is incredibly heavy on the front end.

A good friend of mine says my TB was "built by a committee!"


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Is he just low headed, or leaning on that bit?
If he is heavy in your hands, dumped on his front end, you need to ride with with more legs, not more hands, and drive him up


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Going by the other threads from this OP the horse is not the most willing of participants so unless he's improved a lot he really doesn't have enough impulsion yet to be able to 'collect' correctly in the English riding sense
He might move OK now if he's being constantly legged on but speed isn't impulsion
He sounds like the sort of cob that's valued by the trekking centres as a horse that you can put anyone on and it will happily follow along in a line all day long
I could be wrong - but sometimes trying to turn horses like this into even low level dressage, eventing, jumping prospects is rather like bashing a square peg into a round hole
The horse might be happier doing what he does best and the OP might get better results for her efforts from a horse that's more purpose designed for what she wants to do


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Agree, far as collection in any sense,English or western, as true collection is true collection=period! Using draw reins, in a round pen, is not the answer whether you are working at true collection, or simply getting a horse off of his front end
Draw reins, will in fact, make a horse worse, that is used of 'motoring,. leaning on the bit, as you will get that head down, but shoulders will also be dropped.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Just because you want the horse to do something does not mean he can. Not all horses are constructed to do all things. Your guy may be well suited for some activities but maybe not the one you want or how you want to do it. 
You will get lots of helpful hints here from very experienced people. My only advice is to start with a horse that can do what you want. No point in frustrating both horse and rider.
Signed, The Voice of Experience


----------



## Lazycob (Mar 20, 2016)

Textan49 said:


> Without seeing a pick or a video, it is difficult to know how low his head is. If he is using (or learning to use) his back and hind end correctly, head and neck carriage should follow naturally.


This isn't him, his head is just a few inches higher than in this picture.
He loves his show jumping or any jumping it's just i need his head up for it!


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

There's nothing wrong with a head at that height for low level jumping. My hunter pops around courses with his head lower than that. You don't want them up like a prix dressage horse. You don't even want lower dressage horses up like that.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

Lazycob said:


> This isn't him, his head is just a few inches higher than in this picture.
> He loves his show jumping or any jumping it's just i need his head up for it!


Isn't the head a few inches higher than that what everybody seems to want in a dressage horse or even a happy hacker? I love it when my boy carries himself like that.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

If that's where his head is it's fine
If you start trying to force him into a position that his conformation doesn't lend itself too you'll end up with a horse in discomfort and paying out to a chiro to fix it


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

OP...your boy is what he is. Personally, I think he is very hunky and handsome! I would work within his abilities if he is a good horse. If you simply can't live with him as he is then look for a horse that fits the bill for you.


----------



## Lazycob (Mar 20, 2016)

I was only looking into it, see what people come back to me with, I'm fine with how he carries his head really.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Lazycob said:


> I was only looking into it, see what people come back to me with, I'm fine with how he carries his head really.


Well OK then, it would still be interesting to see a video of him going


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

So, what is he, breed wise? To me he looks to be at least half draft. Desirebale head height is dictated by conformation, and by itself has zero to do with collection or correct movement.
If the horse pictured looking like a Percheron ) , is not your actual horse, perhaps if you posted a picture of your horse;s conformation, and how he is going, we could advise better. Head at a position correct for his conformation, is good. Head too low because a horse is on his forehand, with shoulders dropped,-not so good


----------



## Lazycob (Mar 20, 2016)

Smilie said:


> So, what is he, breed wise? To me he looks to be at least half draft. Desirebale head height is dictated by conformation, and by itself has zero to do with collection or correct movement.
> If the horse pictured looking like a Percheron ) , is not your actual horse, perhaps if you posted a picture of your horse;s conformation, and how he is going, we could advise better. Head at a position correct for his conformation, is good. Head too low because a horse is on his forehand, with shoulders dropped,-not so good


This is not my horse, i didn't have a picture at the time when everyone was asking. He is a gypsy vanner cob


----------



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

Lazycob said:


> This is not my horse, i didn't have a picture at the time when everyone was asking. He is a gypsy vanner cob


Just a thought but as you say he is a gypsy vanner cob maybe the way he holds his head is born from the breed as gypsy vanner are essentially driving horses.
I could be wrong though😊


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

For every gypsy vanner with good conformation there are three dozen with poor conformation. 
Majority are straight shouldered, short necked and have a heavy head so, to try and get a horse like this working on the bridle with its head in a decent position is nigh impossible.


----------

